# Waterloo vs Custom Rod builders



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm in the market and cant decide which way to go. I own the Salinity and have had nothing but good things to say about it. I know there are tons of vairables and would like hear opinions from the guys that own Waterloo and other custom rods or from people that have owned both. I am looking at the ultra mag in particular from waterloo with the main reason being I know the guys will stand behind their product 100%. Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Go Waterloo. Same or better than a custom for sure but go with the customer service. I've got a few of both but to me, a $100 Castaway Skeleton is as fishable as a $300 plus rod.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

If you want one very good ,nice, powerful rod you must talk with SARGE from SAGECUSTOM RODS and tell for what type of fishing you want and SARGE make the best rod for you.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say that if you want to personalize your purchase by incorporating decorative wraps/weaves and custom grips and or seats, then go custom. If not, then the Waterloo will do the trick. For me, if I'm shelling out $250 or more for a rod, then I'm going custom.


----------



## Donyboy (Oct 30, 2014)

Interesting comment about the Castaway rod. I have an older "wafer special" that has been one of my go to rods for years. It's almost indestructible. I've contemplated getting the newer "skeleton" configuration but not sure why the newer design with the exposed blank is so popular. What is the reason for the change from a longer all cork design?


----------



## Donyboy (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry..."wader special"


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Donyboy said:


> What is the reason for the change from a longer all cork design?


Weight is one reason and you can still get a cork split grip. Also, if it is a bait casting rod you typically hold/palm the reel anyway. Many custom have split reel seats also which further reduce the weight and increase the sensitivity of a bait caster set up.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

It really all depends on what you want? Once you find the exact setup you like then that's the rod you should get. If WL makes it then go with that. I happen to like a 6'9" M to ML, fast tip with a Fuji SK2 split seat and split butt. If I found a nice rod on the shelf like that then I might try it out. It's all personal preference. I happen to like lite high end rods. You may like a little heavier rod? Custom is exactly that, you pick the seat, grip, length, guides, colors, ect. That way you get exactly what you want!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Donyboy said:


> Interesting comment about the Castaway rod. I have an older "wafer special" that has been one of my go to rods for years. It's almost indestructible. I've contemplated getting the newer "skeleton" configuration but not sure why the newer design with the exposed blank is so popular. What is the reason for the change from a longer all cork design?


It cuts down on the weight a little. Also it is for guys casting arties all day. You would want a full cork handle if you liked no skill, little kid soaking bait fishing Haha! The split grip is not for sitting in a rod holder waiting for something to swim by, it's made for finding them with arties.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

A good custom built rod will smoke any off the shelf rod! The over all weight of the rod and balance and the sensitivity. After building rods for about 4 years the thing that gets me even on $200-300 or more store bought rods are the eyes!! I've seen $200+ rods with the same eyes as the $70 rods! Yes they might use a better blank but the eyes/guides what ever you want to call them are a really big deal. Just remember a GOOD custom build on a GOOD blank is not a ugly stick! Treat that custom rod like your favorite rifle and it'll last a long time. I understand most go with the bigger manufactures for warrantee reasons and that's fine. I'm not going to warrantee a rod somebody high sticks a year later!!! Out of all the rods I've built I've personally sent ONE back for warrantee and it blew up in four pieces on my first hook set! Yes others have broke but it's my fault or the customer.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Cant go wrong with Sarge or Laguna. I have a Sarge Free Bird and a Lattis built. Both Awsome rods and customer service.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I can do this one for $250


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cory4408 said:


> View attachment 1849041
> 
> I can do this one for $250


How


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

H&H HX4 or PTX are all I use and have for the last 2+ years. He usually runs a sale at the Houston boat show. Josh is a great guy to deal with. Hes helped me out and I really appreciate his support.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

"A good custom built rod will smoke any off the shelf rod! "

Sorry, gotta call BS on this. No rod ever made caught a fish - it's the guy holding it. 

I've got $50 rods and $400 rods - both catch fish when I hold them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I haven't been on here in a while. These threads crack me up.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Chunkn' Charlie said:


> I haven't been on here in a while. These threads crack me up.


Your comment adds a lot of value to threads like "these". :headknock

On a positive note,
Thanks for the input guys. I narrowed it down to either the St. CroixIII or V blank and gonna take it to a friend of mine who builds custom rods. I'll be able to design it how I want and hopefully I like it as much as I do my waterloo.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

You can call waterloo and customize your rod. I caught a limit thanksgiving day with a brand new 6'6" ultra mag and it is a GREAT stick. Call them and tell them what you want you will not be sorry


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

ddakota said:


> "A good custom built rod will smoke any off the shelf rod! "
> 
> Sorry, gotta call BS on this. No rod ever made caught a fish - it's the guy holding it.
> 
> ...


:texasflag

I agree,but you never can compare one very good custom rod with one $50 rod.
In on post some fisherman suggest i catch nice fish at ROLLOVER PASS because i have high end rods(SAGE,G.LOOMIS IMX,LAMIGLAS CERTIFIED PRO,,ST.CROIX IV etc.).

For this fisherman i post pictures with one telescopic rod built by me on 2003 on one Chinese telescopic graphite pole 10' find in WALMART with $10.Just i put some guides and real-seat on this pole and i was able to catch many specks,red fish(the biggest speck 9 lb.) flounder fishing on jig with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.
I think i know to catch fish and with bamboo rod,but you never compare one end rod with one ugly stick,or to my rod built on 10 ' graphite telescopic pole.

If you fish with artificial ,like me ,and long spinning rods(over 10 ') you must have very sensitive ,lite ,powerful rod,because if you fish all day with heavy rod with artificial,you don;t like to feel tired.

If your money is no problem buy the lightest,powerful custom rod and so you be happy ever day fishing.

The high end rod don't make you better fisherman if you are not,but help you more to enjoy fishing in my opinion.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> I agree,but you never can compare one very good custom rod with one $50 rod.
> In on post some fisherman suggest i catch nice fish at ROLLOVER PASS because i have high end rods(SAGE,G.LOOMIS IMX,LAMIGLAS CERTIFIED PRO,,ST.CROIX IV etc.).
> ...


Well said. I wade fish 90% of the time and most of the day so every little bit helps. I think that St. Croix V is the 13 "C" will go nicely together.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys! It is as crazy as you want to get! I still have the old Fenwick IM7 rods I bought 24 years ago. I replaced a few eyes but that is it and still use them from time to time. I have old berkley lightning Im-6 rods I bought for $15 from Academy. The all-star rods I just bought from Academy $30 on sale catch fish just as good as a $300 rod and will last if they are not neglected and rinsed after every trip. the key is finding the right actions for your fishing situation. The new rods might be a few onces lighter but thats really it. You want to increase sensitivity buy some braid.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i think you should research and buy what you want but to be clear I think of Waterloo as a custom rod.

I've called them and gotten rods set up exactly as I want them . . . . me personally I'd buy an ultra mag (have three) and never look back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Waterloo, Sarge, Laguna or if you want to go custom then try Redtail Rods. Nino builds a hell of a rod at a great price and his stuff is getting more popular every day and for good reason. He is a tournament fisherman and a guide so he knows what guys want and how to build it.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Guys! It is as crazy as you want to get! I still have the old Fenwick IM7 rods I bought 24 years ago. I replaced a few eyes but that is it and still use them from time to time. I have old berkley lightning Im-6 rods I bought for $15 from Academy. The all-star rods I just bought from Academy $30 on sale catch fish just as good as a $300 rod and will last if they are not neglected and rinsed after every trip. the key is finding the right actions for your fishing situation. The new rods might be a few onces lighter but thats really it. You want to increase sensitivity buy some braid.


BS... Ill put any of my customs up against your 15$ rods, the difference is night and day. Weight and casting distance. If you live bait fish or dead shrimp then it does not matter much. I do agree that the fisherman catches the fish not the rod but having nice equipment... well is nice.

As said before, You also have to watch out on the off the shelf rods(and some custom) is they stick cheap guides and more important ring material on there with a fancy deco wrap and call it custom. In my eyes if it don't perform then its not worth ******* on. If your gonna pay over $300 then go custom and make sure the guides are Ti and the rings are SIC or even better Fuji Torzite. BTW you can only get the Torzite rings on a custom build right now, they kick buttttt


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Well the impulse buyer I am I went ahead and ordered from Jimmy at Waterloo. He is going to customize the Ultramag for me so I think I've made the right decision. Very nice guys and great to deal with. I look forward to seeing how the Concept C and Ultramag work together. Thanks for all the input men. I'm sure I'll give some feedback as well once I can find the fish.


----------



## Gonzaleziam (Jan 26, 2013)

fuzzie said:


> Well the impulse buyer I am I went ahead and ordered from Jimmy at Waterloo. He is going to customize the Ultramag for me so I think I've made the right decision. Very nice guys and great to deal with. I look forward to seeing how the Concept C and Ultramag work together. Thanks for all the input men. I'm sure I'll give some feedback as well once I can find the fish.


Good choice. I have the salinity, hp lite and ultra mag. Amazing difference between the salinity and the higher end WL rods. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

These off the shelf rods built now days are excellent rods, of which many are advertised as custom, but really are not. With that said, you still don't get what you would get with a true custom rod!


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

There are many things that go into building a custom rod, none of which are done by companies that build production rods! And there is a big difference in the 2. If you want a high end production rod, that's fine. Just know you truly aren't getting a custom built rod.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> BS... Ill put any of my customs up against your 15$ rods, the difference is night and day. Weight and casting distance. If you live bait fish or dead shrimp then it does not matter much. I do agree that the fisherman catches the fish not the rod but having nice equipment... well is nice.
> 
> As said before, You also have to watch out on the off the shelf rods(and some custom) is they stick cheap guides and more important ring material on there with a fancy deco wrap and call it custom. In my eyes if it don't perform then its not worth ******* on. If your gonna pay over $300 then go custom and make sure the guides are Ti and the rings are SIC or even better Fuji Torzite. BTW you can only get the Torzite rings on a custom build right now, they kick buttttt


This is the same as someone said H2O Mettle reel can catch fish as good as Shimano Core reel.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

ToddyTrout said:


> There are many things that go into building a custom rod, none of which are done by companies that build production rods! And there is a big difference in the 2. If you want a high end production rod, that's fine. Just know you truly aren't getting a custom built rod.


i agree but for most of us customization is the grip we want, the color we want, length and guides. I know many guys that the actual rod, stiffness, where its cut and so on gets incredibly technical with what they'll do.

for me I like the waterloo blanks and I just want the cosmetic differences I listed. I guess thats a high end customized production rod . . . . and I'm very happy with em.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*High end blanks - worth it*



fuzzie said:


> On a positive note,
> Thanks for the input guys. I narrowed it down to either the St. CroixIII or V blank and gonna take it to a friend of mine who builds custom rods. I'll be able to design it how I want and hopefully I like it as much as I do my waterloo.


I'm a custom builder for LAGUNA rods and I have to agree with Fuzzie on the blanks... start with the best blank you can afford and have it customized to YOUR specs/YOUR fishing style. Most guys that purchase a custom rod are looking for exceptional overall performance not just fancy X weaves or flashy colors. A custom rod can offer the best components available all assembled to make a fantastic (and beautiful too!) fishing tool. Laguna has those high end blanks on ALL their (casting and spinning) rods, from the semi-custom Liquid Series to full customs with every aspect of the rod and your needs considered to design a first class product.

BTW, the St. Croix SCV blanks are awesome (and expensive!). Laguna can and has built custom fly rods with those blanks - a great choice!

EDIT - just saw the note above about Fuji Torzite guides... They are the absolute BEST available anywhere. Even lighter and faster than any other guides. I have one in production right now!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

txdukklr said:


> i agree but for most of us customization is the grip we want, the color we want, length and guides. I know many guys that the actual rod, stiffness, where its cut and so on gets incredibly technical with what they'll do.
> 
> for me I like the waterloo blanks and I just want the cosmetic differences I listed. I guess thats a high end customized production rod . . . . and I'm very happy with em.


Where can I buy a waterloo blank??? Please post the link to blanks.


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

just a thought..... check out port o'connor rod and gun. i bought a custom rod from donnie, that he builds, a couple of years ago. i loved it so much that i am now picking up my 5th custom rod built by him on next friday. they are super light, super sensitive, and very durable. I am by no means easy on my equipment, and i have landed some large fish on these rods and never had a problem one.

while wading all day, a nice custom rod will make all the difference. I took a trip last year and run off and forgot my poc rod and had to fish with my falcon (used to be my number one), while it is still a great rod and its all about who is holding it, i cussed that rod all day. there is no comparison. 

the newest lure rod i got from him a couple of months ago, the "salty with a twist", is an amazing rod. combined it with the new lews lightweight tournament reel and some fins 20lb braid.... holy hell, you talk about a nice rig!!! you can feel EVERYTHING!!!

I've fished with waterloos and one sarge, they were great rods but i still prefer the rods that donnie makes there. but hey that's all personal preference....

find what suites you and your style and go with it...


----------

